

Learning about our customers - bensummers
http://go-test.it/blog/2010/02/22/learning-about-our-customers.html

======
bensummers
I'm not 100% convinced this is entirely wise. Following the advice blindly
could lead you to build something which is wonderful, but impossible to sell.

~~~
rahulvohra
If it's truly wonderful (useful, satisfies a need, fits into customers'
lives), how could it be impossible to sell?

